

Sorry Facebook users, the IPO is exclusive to the rich savvy investor - mitchie_luna
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-gadgeteer/sorry-facebook-users-the-ipo-is-exclusive-to-the-rich-savvy-investor/5463?tag=content;selector-blogs

======
tmh88j
>I am not a financial expert or anything, but from what I understand most all
of the actual Facebook users won’t be able to get in on the initial purchase
and will have to wait for major investors and institutions with all the cash
to ride out the initial stock offering. With all of the Occupy movements
bashing the 1%, I find it interesting that there isn’t more of this uproar
over the way the stock purchase system works where the rich get richer while
the people using the products and services work to survive.

Clearly the author is not a financial expert (neither am I), but does he also
become angered when someone is able to buy expensive property and sell it
later for a profit? How about when someone flips a rare car for profit? The
author's attitude makes it seem like he is entitled to the stock. Just because
the underlying asset (facebook) is free doesn't mean you can own it for cheap.

